# Ignorant CAAD5 question



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

View attachment 209837


Looking at this frame for a little project - any idea what year? Also will this take an external BB crankset?


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

don't know but the frame looks cool


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

2004 R600 Seems to missing its top tube decal though. Check here:

http://www.vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

do you already have a regular ride bike?

if so, set it up as a beater, commuter, etc. i wouldn't spend too much money on it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Cannondale seem to have taken their archive down which would be a shame. My CAAD 5 is here, with the Time fork, which is from around 2002. Yours is probably a year later. Still a very solid ride. I put 25mm tires on to improve the ride on the poor surfaces we have around TO.


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> do you already have a regular ride bike?
> 
> if so, set it up as a beater, commuter, etc. i wouldn't spend too much money on it.


I have a Ridley Damo/Sram Force - this is going to be a bad weather bike.


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

^ thanks for the info


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> do you already have a regular ride bike?
> 
> if so, set it up as a beater, commuter, etc. i wouldn't spend too much money on it.


Why not? The CAAD 5 was, and still is, a great frame. As long as it's in good shape, there's no reason not to deck it out in quality parts. Personally, I find the differences in the CAAD frames quite minor once you get to the CAAD5. All the ones past the 5's have just incremental improvements. Cdale has pretty much perfected aluminum frames, they are simply running out of things to do for improvement!


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

picked the frame up tonight - just some cable rub/paint chips here and there - nothing major. plan to use it on bad weather days and over the winter. most likely build it ups w/ sram rival and misc parts.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There's another nice CAAD 5 on a well known auction site right now


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

That frame is from 2004.

This is still one of the nicest frames around. Better than CAAD9 in many respects. Trick the bike out as it rightfully deserves especially given its good condition. But it is totally the wrong frame for a beater or commuter.

Cyclust is correct, each of the CAAD series brings something different.


----------

